# brand question



## justin915 (Nov 4, 2020)

Is there MS250C about stihl chainsaw?


----------



## keepreal (Nov 4, 2020)

Yes,you can search hipa360 on google.


----------



## christylleam (Nov 4, 2020)

Yes


----------



## sonny580 (Nov 11, 2020)

I have a ms 250 ---- not bad for its size.


----------

